# Professional headphones needed.



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey guys whats up? 
Well my cousin is looking forward to start of his dream of becoming a Dj. He is looking forward to get a new headphone.  
He was earlier using Sen hd202. 
Well this will be a kinda gift from his cousin side so I need to know can I get anything good around a budget of 15k can increase it to another 5k if needed.


----------



## josin (Nov 19, 2013)

open:
1. Beyerdynamic Dt990
2.AKG K701/702
Closed
1. Shure SRH940
2.Audio Technica A900x


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

Since he is just starting let him learn or climb a ste or two at a time. Dont go for open backs not ideal for Djing.

Get him a Technics RP-DJ1205-K. Its legendry ask any DJ.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Since he is just starting let him learn or climb a ste or two at a time. Dont go for open backs not ideal for Djing.
> 
> Get him a Technics RP-DJ1205-K. Its legendry ask any DJ.


Umm sorry mate can you please elaborate a little bit more on this open and close thing.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

Closed backs are where the drivers are in a sealed enclosure and Open backs are where there is a mesh on headphones which leaks sound to give it more extension but might not be as fast a closed back in doing dynamic shifts in a soundstage.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2013)

Oh I got it now. So the one you mentioned will cost around what and should I buy it locally or online and along that any other option apart from the one you mentioned.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 19, 2013)

Technichs will be around Rs 10K atleast. The other good one is the Denon DNHP1000 Rs 11K and the Pioneer HDJ-1000. 

But if you want to go all out for the best one and blow 18K [not wise for a beginner DJ] get the Shure SRH940/Sennheiser HD 25 II eyes wide shut.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't have good knowledge about professional headphones but beyerdynamic is good brand must get headphones of beyerdynamic.


----------



## josin (Nov 19, 2013)

Since you have 20k budget go for shure srh 940. It will serve him well and please do not buy headphones from ebay


----------



## $hadow (Nov 20, 2013)

Shure SRH940 Headset - Shure: Flipkart.com
You guys referring to this??
Well he has always used Sens so I want to know whether this is good than three Sens.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 20, 2013)

Sennheiser HD 25 II


----------



## $hadow (Nov 20, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Sennheiser HD 25 II


All right than I am going to order it tomorrow any other suggestions welcomed.  And special thanks to Incinerator.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 23, 2013)

Thank you guys today placed an order for Sennheiser HD 25 II.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 23, 2013)

One of the very best headphones ever happened to mankind. Congrats.It has a cult following just like the Sony V6 and the likes.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 23, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> One of the very best headphones ever happened to mankind. Congrats.It has a cult following just like the Sony V6 and the likes.



thanx a ton mate now for much time should i ask him to burn them?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 23, 2013)

Make sure damn very sure he burns them with different sort of music at least for 100 hrs with 4hrs max at a stretch per session of burn in very moderate volume levels for the first 10hrs at least. First few hours should be very low volume levels.

Don't amp them for the first 10 hrs. Sea wave crashing sound is one of the best and easy sound to find and play for breaking them.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 23, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Make sure damn very sure he burns them with different sort of music at least for 100 hrs with 4hrs max at a stretch per session of burn in very moderate volume levels for the first 10hrs at least. First few hours should be very low volume levels.
> 
> Don't amp them for the first 10 hrs. Sea wave crashing sound is one of the best and easy sound to find and play for breaking them.



what do u mean by "burn them"??


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 23, 2013)

^Set it ablaze.

/s 

By "burn them" he means playing various sounds through the headphones so that they can reach their normal/optimal sound due to loosening of the diaphragm.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 25, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Make sure damn very sure he burns them with different sort of music at least for 100 hrs with 4hrs max at a stretch per session of burn in very moderate volume levels for the first 10hrs at least. First few hours should be very low volume levels.
> 
> Don't amp them for the first 10 hrs. Sea wave crashing sound is one of the best and easy sound to find and play for breaking them.


Been around 3 hours playing soft music on it and will be going to use it straight forward for another 6 hours. This is the best what I can buy for him thanx a lot mate you helped a lot


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the acknowledgment and a great great buy. One of the best cans in this forum.

The HD25-II is completely user upgradable from the headband to the cord to everything,you can replace/mod almost everything to suit you. Read more on the web.


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Nov 26, 2013)

very interesting thread, guys.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 26, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Thanks for the acknowledgment and a great great buy. One of the best cans in this forum.
> 
> The HD25-II is completely user upgradable from the headband to the cord to everything,you can replace/mod almost everything to suit you. Read more on the web.


Well this is awesome. I didn't even know about about it but now have some idea regarding this.



The Incinerator said:


> Thanks for the acknowledgment and a great great buy. One of the best cans in this forum.
> 
> The HD25-II is completely user upgradable from the headband to the cord to everything,you can replace/mod almost everything to suit you. Read more on the web.


Well this is awesome. I didn't even know about about it but now have some idea regarding this.


----------

